# Exponent ausgeben bzw. darstellen



## Underfaker (5. Jun 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe zwar die Forensuche benutzt, jedoch wollen viele etwas anderes als ich oder ich habe nicht richtig gesucht.

Ich würde gerne Exponenten ausgeben, also eine Möglichkeit nutzen, dass ² ³ usw. ausgegeben werden, so wie es dort steht, änlich wie Umlaute die auch nciht direkt funktionieren.

Gibt es dafür eine (relativ einfache) Möglichkeit?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Gast2 (5. Jun 2012)

Auf der Konsole oder in ner Swing Komponente?
Nen JLabel z.b. kann HTML Zeichen darstellen, auf ner Konsole kannst du unicode Zeichen ausgeben.


----------



## jgh (5. Jun 2012)

sollte auch auf swing-Komponenten funktionieren:


```
char c2 = 178;
		char c3 = 179;
		System.out.println(c2 + " " + c3);
```


----------



## Underfaker (5. Jun 2012)

Weder Swing Komponente noch JLabel sagt mir atm etwas (liegt daran, dass ich noch recht primitiv arbeiten muss (bspw. zur optischen Darstellung in Java kommen wir noch))

Also im Moment gebe ich lediglich auf der Konsole aus, dort habe ich bereits Unicode benutzt, gibt es denn auch für die Exponenten 4, 5 etc. codes?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Fant (5. Jun 2012)

Ja, gibt es: Unicodeblock Hoch- und tiefgestellte Zeichen ? Wikipedia


----------



## Underfaker (5. Jun 2012)

Wie gebe ich das ein?

Das klingt doof aber tatsächlich wird mir nicht das angezeigt, was angezeigt werden soll:


```
System.out.println("x\u00B2");
```

liefert nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis: x²


----------



## jgh (5. Jun 2012)

und was spricht gegen meinen Vorschlag?


```
char c2 = 178;
		System.out.println("x" + c2);
```

[edit]
btw [c]System.out.println("x\u00B2");[/c] liefert bei mir auch 
	
	
	
	





```
x²
```
[/edit]


----------



## Underfaker (5. Jun 2012)

Erstens sprach dagegen, dass ich nicht wusste was das ist und wie ich es benutze und zweitens zeigt die Konsole auch mit dieser Konstruktion nicht das Richtige an, könnte es an meinem System liegen?


----------



## jgh (5. Jun 2012)

das sieht stark danach aus 
wie nutzt du java denn, mit einer ide (welche) oder per eingabeaufforderung?


----------



## Underfaker (5. Jun 2012)

Ich schreibe alles im Windowseditor und compiliere und öffne über Konsole, sonst benutze ich eigentlich nichts, habe zwar Eclipse installiert jedoch hat mich das genervt...


----------



## Camill (5. Jun 2012)

Wie vor einigen Tagen in einem anderen Thread bereits erwähnt, Windows benutzt für die Konsole standardmäßig Codepage 850. Hierdrin enthalten sind keine Hochzahlen, deßhalb bringt '\u00B2' auch nichts.
Versuch mal die Schriftart deiner Konsole (Eigenschaften -> Schriftart) auf "Lucida" zu stellen, dann die Codepage per [c]chcp 1252[/c] zu ändern. Dadurch sollten Hochzahlen richtig dargestellt werden.

€: Da habe ich wohl was falsches in Erinnerung gehabt, laut Wikipedia enthält Codepage 850 doch Hochzahlen(1-3). Versuch das ganze trozdem mal mit der Codepage 1252.


----------



## Underfaker (5. Jun 2012)

Danke das hilft.

Ist es auch möglich das längerfristig einzustellen, sodass ich das nicht jedesmal neu eingeben muss?


----------



## Camill (5. Jun 2012)

Sicherlich kann das irgendwo dauerhaft eingestellt werden, wüsste jetzt aber auch nicht wo. Bei google wird man da aber sicherlich fündig.


----------



## Underfaker (5. Jun 2012)

Hm leider Nein, offenbar kein alzu simples Problem, ich konnte kein nützliches Thema über Google finden, dann ist dem eben so..

Trotzdem danke ich allen die mir geholfen haben.


----------



## Camill (5. Jun 2012)

Habe folgendes gefunden (nicht getestet):


> Was hilft, ist das Umstellen der Standard-Codepage in der Registry unter HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Nls\CodePage der Wert "OEMCP". Wirksam wird das nach einem Windows-Neustart.
> Hier kann man auch eine ANSI-Codepage wie 1252 einstellen - dann hat man keine Probleme wenn Ausgaben von Konsolen-Programmen mit normalen Windows-Programmen weiterverarbeitet werden sollen.
> Keinesfalls "Exoten" wie UTF-8 usw. einstellen - damit bootet Windows nicht!


Quelle: Codepage

Evt. hilft dir folgender Link auch schon: Klick


----------



## Underfaker (5. Jun 2012)

Ersteres hat unmittelbar zum Erfolg geführt, trotz längerer Suche habe ich das nicht gefunden, da hast du wohl ein gutes Händchen.

Ich danke dir vielmals.


----------

